# Scottish mason



## karlosuk (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi everyone I am looking forward to learning more about the craft through research and discussion. My name is Karl and I live in Aberdeen Scotland. I have my third degree scheduled for this Thursday 11/22/2012, will let everyone know how it went :thumbup:  I hear it is good fun so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats, I too, have my third degree scheduled on 11/22/2012. Have a great degree.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## widows son (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats, I hear the third degree in Scotland is something else


----------



## Txmason32 (Nov 18, 2012)

A group of masons came from Glasgow and did a masters degree in Fort Worth about 9 years ago


----------



## cog41 (Nov 18, 2012)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! We look forward to hearing about your night and journey.


----------



## karlosuk (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everyone and Bennylee I hope we both have fun Thursday  Enjoy.


----------



## K.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome brother Karl, good fortune too you over in Aberdeen!


----------



## bnorthington (Nov 20, 2012)

congrats brothers.. greetings from Mississippi


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome, Brother. Aberdeen is a beautiful city, especially at sunrise.


----------



## karlosuk (Nov 23, 2012)

That's me a fully signed up member :14: I had a great night last night and really had fun. It is good that the guys can inject some humour to go along with the serious side of the occasion.
There were quite a few twists and turns to keep the night interesting and memorable. The degrees have been a fun and good challenge so far and I look forward to my road ahead now I don't have to wear my learner badge on bonnet and trunk. 
Now I am licensed I can really start to learn about the craft.


----------



## Blake (Nov 23, 2012)

Dundee brother. Busy studying for my 3rd just now.


----------



## karlosuk (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah good luck, you will enjoy it.


----------

